# Use File Creation as a trigger in task scheduler



## DaSilence (Mar 31, 2011)

All,

Here is the scenario. I have a remote leased server that is running _WinServer 2K8 R2 x64_ and serving as an FTP server (among other things).

This server will receive several large video files (3-4, 60mb) three times a day.

The end user logs in, transfers the files, and logs back out.

I already have the script written that will do what needs to be done to these files (moves them around locally, renames them, ftp's them to a series of other servers, logs the whole nine yards), but the issue I am running up against is that I can't figure out how to get the task scheduler to work like Kron.

I would like to figure out how to use the file creation process to trigger an event. I know that I can time delay the event to allow for the file write process to be completed, but I don't know enough about the windows backend to allow the file creation process to trigger a task in the task scheduler.

Google is normally my friend, but it has failed me here.

And yes, I'm stuck on Windows, and leasing a linux box as an ftp server, while what I would prefer, is not an option.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

